# Explore radio stations around the world



## Aurelian (Sep 9, 2011)

Radio Garden shows a globe to navigate and choose a city. You can listen to all of the available stations there.

A station in Helsinki plays "our" music continuously without commentary.

http://radio.garden/listen/rondoclassic/CyoB4YUr


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Aurelian said:


> Radio Garden shows a globe to navigate and choose a city. You can listen to all of the available stations there.
> 
> A station in Helsinki plays "our" music continuously without commentary.
> 
> http://radio.garden/listen/rondoclassic/CyoB4YUr


I don't like that, I want to know who's playing etc etc


----------



## Aurelian (Sep 9, 2011)

That station's commentary would be in Finnish!

RG gives you plenty of choices.


----------

